# woodman JS-026



## Peeecha1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello my dear friends, i got my hands on this woodman 26 inch scroll saw. How i understand this type is also sold as woodtek and grizzly. So i would be happy if some one with similar or better exact model could help me understand what im missing or what i could upgrade. Like quick blade release. For now i placed a pedal as a switch


----------



## Peeecha1 (Oct 25, 2021)

i found this video with similar scroll saw. But in the end i dont understand how to secure blades


----------



## Peeecha1 (Oct 25, 2021)

this one is similar
https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0537_m.pdf

but i have screw hole behind where you put pinned blade, so i assume that i can put some accessories


----------



## Peeecha1 (Oct 25, 2021)

https://www.bukalapak.com/p/industrial/industrial-lainnya/exmi66-jual-scroll-saw-quick-release-blade-holder-atau-penjepit-mata-scrollsaw-non-pin

Something like this?


----------

